# Questions about regular gravel vs plant substrates



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

In my 10 gallon I have regular standard gravel as when I set this tank up, I did not know the difference. I have planted plants in the aquarium and it takes a awfully strong plant for it to actually grow with the regular gravel. I am replacing the old gravel this weekend as I am also setting up my 100 gallon the correct way.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

1) Generally, yes. But with a 125, you'd have to weigh cost against benefit. That would cost ALOT using ADA Aquasoil, Eco-Complete or Flourite! One thing you could look into is mineralized topsoil, which is much cheaper, if more labor-intensive. You could then cap it with an intert (and less expensive) substrate, such as sand. You could also look into Soilmaster Select, or Turface Pro, which are not designed for planted aquariums, but work pretty well, and are WAY less expensive!

2) Root tabs in gravel work, but they have to be replaced, and this would be an on-going expense. Also, depending on the size of your gravel, your plants might have trouble growing roots, which will stunt their growth. 

3) Your best bet would be to hook up your new filter for a week or two before you take out the old one to let the media in the new filter be colonized by bacteria. Then you shouldn't have too much of a problem taking out the UGF. The longer the new filter can be attached the longer it will have to get established, but I'd think two weeks would be about all you'd need (someone shout out if it should be longer). And of course, monitor water conditions for a few weeks to make sure everything is going smoothly, and do extra water changes if needed.

4) There is a substrate calculator that tells you how many pounds you'd need: http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html Usually a substrate for a planted tank should be 2-3 inches. It only has specific types of substrate, but it should help to get you an idea.

5) I would be overwhelmed by a 125 gallon tank, lol! I think that I would look into SMS or Turface Pro and see if it's available in your area. I think it should be if you have Lescos around. Otherwise I'd look at the mineralized topsoil. Unless you're going for a lightly planted tank with a few large root-feeders (swords, large crypts), I don't think gravel and root tabs would be especially practical. And there's no way I could afford any of the 'designer' planted tank substrates for a tank that big!


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I bit the bullet. I just bought 16 bags of Eco-Complete. Petco has a free shipping on orders more than $60. I can't wait until someone at their shipping plant realizes they have to ship sixteen 20lb bags for free. Furthermore I cant wait to come home from work to find a pallet of substrate dropped on my lawn.

J


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> I bit the bullet. I just bought 16 bags of Eco-Complete. Petco has a free shipping on orders more than $60. I can't wait until someone at their shipping plant realizes they have to ship sixteen 20lb bags for free. Furthermore I cant wait to come home from work to find a pallet of substrate dropped on my lawn.
> 
> J


Dude. Pictures when it shows up. That's awesome.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Fast cycle:

1) Add _Nitrospiros_ bacteria. Found in Dr. Tim's One and Only, Tetra Safe Start, Microbe Lift's Nite Out II. Do not waste your money on anything else. 

2) Lots of plants, and keep the old filter running (Not the UGF, but whatever real filter you had). Gently rinse the filter media in used tank water so the bacteria are not killed. 

3) Run your new filter on a small tank, plastic storage bin or other. Do a fishless cycle in this container to get a good population of nitrifying bacteria growing on the new filter media.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Got an email confirmation last night that my Eco Complete shipped from Petco. Petco is doing free shipping on orders of $60 or more. That's 304lbs of substrate with free shipping. The order shows 7 different tracking numbers from Fed Ex!! :eek5:

After my order, they may want to rethink their free shipping ideas. :icon_lol:

J


----------

